# I Have been looking to join for a long time now.... How likely is it?



## Splex (11 Jul 2010)

Thank you for anyone that takes the time to read and answer my concerns.  I have always known i want to join the army "Fulltime" when looking at job finder, the one that best fits me mentally is infantry soldier, For awhile i always put myself down because of my size and weight... but for the last year have been trying to focus on joining.. so my concerns are

1. I am 6'8 300LBS..... Does the basic psysical test change for someone my size? ... in all reality, is there a place for someone my size in the army? ... 300 LBS may seem like completly obese, but my height evens it out slightly, i am not completly out of shape.

I can do the 19 sit ups with ease... no problem can do them endless amount, But being my size doing Pushups are slightly harder and can't seem to train myself into getting better... and chinups are Impossible for mysize....

I am currently working on running everyday, my cousin is in the army and she says they LOVE to run, i know i am mentally ready... but how psysically ready should i be? is there exceptions for "bigger" people?

Extra qustion, if you feel you have the time to answer, my girlfriend is worried about our lifes and times, is it possible to live a normal life and have a familey working fulltime in the army?





2


----------



## aesop081 (11 Jul 2010)

Splex said:
			
		

> Does the basic psysical test change for someone my size?



No.



> But being my size doing Pushups are slightly harder and can't seem to train myself into getting better... and chinups are Impossible for mysize....



Better start working on changing that then.



> is there exceptions for "bigger" people?



No.


----------



## Splex (11 Jul 2010)

Ok, i only asked because.. i talked live chat on the website and he had told me yes... it diden't hit me intill i had got off the chat that he had said yes and i forgot to ask, how it changed.


----------



## bran (11 Jul 2010)

Splex said:
			
		

> Thank you for anyone that takes the time to read and answer my concerns.  I have always known i want to join the army "Fulltime" when looking at job finder, the one that best fits me mentally is infantry soldier, For awhile i always put myself down because of my size and weight... but for the last year have been trying to focus on joining.. so my concerns are
> 
> 1. I am 6'8 300LBS..... Does the basic psysical test change for someone my size? ... in all reality, is there a place for someone my size in the army? ... 300 LBS may seem like completly obese, but my height evens it out slightly, i am not completly out of shape.
> 
> ...



All the standards are the same for everybody.  I can't really comment on the family life, as I'm a reservist. However I've heard it can be balanced quite well.


----------



## kincanucks (11 Jul 2010)

Well if I was with in the Infantry I would put you on point then you could protect everyone behind you.  Seriously, as the Great Cdn Aviator has posted there are exceptions and get to work on your physical fitness and get yourself in peak condition before you apply.  Also do some searching on this wonderful site before you post anymore questions.  With a little work you can find the answers to many questions.  Good Luck.

The standards, at least for the Express Test, are adjusted as you age not as you grow.


----------



## Splex (11 Jul 2010)

Oh and something eles i wanted to ask, i have been playing war games since i was 13... does that count for anything? i still play call of duty, and i am amazing =D I only ask because i read somewhere, that the american army was recruiting people from video games.....


----------



## aesop081 (11 Jul 2010)

Splex said:
			
		

> Extra qustion, if you feel you have the time to answer, my girlfriend is worried about our lifes and times, is it possible to live a normal life and have a familey working fulltime in the army?



Thousands of people live a normal life every day, just fine. I even manage to be a single parent with 2 kids and have a normal life too........


----------



## Michael OLeary (11 Jul 2010)

Splex said:
			
		

> Oh and something eles i wanted to ask, i have been playing war games since i was 13... does that count for anything? i still play call of duty, and i am amazing =D I only ask because i read somewhere, that the american army was recruiting people from video games.....



No.


----------



## aesop081 (11 Jul 2010)

Splex said:
			
		

> i still play call of duty, and i am amazing =



Oh yes indeed. You can skip the regular infantry stuff and go straight to SF............Just dont forget to submit your CoD rank and kill numbers to the CFRC.


----------



## Splex (11 Jul 2010)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Oh yes indeed. You can skip the regular infantry stuff and go straight to SF............Just dont forget to submit your CoD rank and kill numbers to the CFRC.



If only...................  :nod:


----------



## aesop081 (11 Jul 2010)

Splex said:
			
		

> If only...................  :nod:



If you honestly think that being good at CoD makes you anything more than a kid with too much time on his hands, you need to have your brain housing group examined.


----------



## gob (11 Jul 2010)

If you ever won a counter-strike tournament, you can go JTF2 right away


----------



## Splex (11 Jul 2010)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> If you honestly think that being good at CoD makes you anything more than a kid with too much time on his hands, you need to have your brain housing group examined.



No i honestly diden't think this... but as i was reading i could slightly understand.... Hand eye cordination, bouncing flash bangs off walls, reacting in situations, following orders, team work... quick thinking, it got me thinking, maybe playing video games for 10 years might pay off =D


----------



## aesop081 (11 Jul 2010)

Splex said:
			
		

> maybe playing video games for 10 years might pay off =D



Running, doing pushups and chinups for 10 years would have paid off.......



> Hand eye cordination, bouncing flash bangs off walls, reacting in situations, following orders, team work...



 :


----------



## Michael OLeary (11 Jul 2010)

Stacked said:
			
		

> I disagree thatbeing good at video games has any DIRECT impact on the military, but I do agree that it does develop skills that can be used elsewhere as the OP stated. Team work, reaction, quick thinking, hand-eye coordination, etc.



Those skills, if attained, are without any of the real-world social integration benefits that comes from developing those attributes in sports or other activities that don't take place in front of a computer.  The marginal benefits of some types of video games may help to complement a well-rounded candidate's skills and attributes - but they do not stand alone to make the candidate a better prospect and are not necessarily worthy of a resume entry in their own right. Nor does developing those skills within the context of a video game provide any indication that they are transferable to the real world.


----------



## Splex (11 Jul 2010)

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> Those skills, if attained, are without any of the real-world social integration benefits that comes from developing those attributes in sports or other activities that don't take place in front of a computer.  The marginal benefits of some types of video games may help to complement a well-rounded candidate's skills and attributes - but they do not stand alone to make the candidate a better prospect and are not necessarily worthy of a resume entry in their own right. Nor does developing those skills within the context of a video game provide any indication that they are transferable to the real world.



I disagree with you, and i think MANY will disagree with you.... From playing video games, i have earned skills that i have listed, hand-eye cord, team work, the abilitly to think quickly and react quickly in MANY and different situations, team work and most importantlly patients... I am not saying, the army should or will ever use something like this on an application, but i do strongly think it builds above average skills that could eventually become usefull in later situations that the army presents... and apprently the american army does use this as an advantage and recruits people from video as obserd as it sounds.


----------



## Michael OLeary (11 Jul 2010)

Splex said:
			
		

> I am not saying, the army should or will ever use something like this on an application,



Regardless of what you think the benefits are, this is the point.

Video games have been around long enough that if comprehensive background experience in them would set candidates apart on any military course or in any military trade with consistency, it would have been identified by now.


----------



## RCDtpr (11 Jul 2010)

Ya awesome...you play video games and that has made you a good team player.  Does that help you run in 60lbs of gear in the Afghan heat?  If the answer is no then I don't want to work with you.....simple as that


----------



## aesop081 (11 Jul 2010)

Splex said:
			
		

> the american army does use this as an advantage and recruits people from video as obserd as it sounds.



The US Army tried to use young privates who had spent many years playing video games and flight sims to fly UAVs, thinking exactly as you did. The program was a complete disaster.


----------



## PegcityNavy (11 Jul 2010)

Reminds me of the movie Toys.


----------



## aesop081 (11 Jul 2010)

Splex said:
			
		

> above average skills that could eventually become usefull in later *situations that the army presents*...



That is based on your extensive experience with military situations ?


----------



## Splex (11 Jul 2010)

Ok, guys... You are jumping way off topic and not keeping to my point, i understand that the army has or will never use it... I am argueing that video games do give you valuable skills.... example, if you where to right now on the spot put me in any kind of army situation, and put someone with equal training, but has not played video... i would with hands down have a great advantage....


----------



## Michael OLeary (11 Jul 2010)

Splex said:
			
		

> Ok, guys... You are jumping way off topic and not keeping to my point, i understand that the army has or will never use it... I am argueing that video games do give you valuable skills.... example, if you where to right now on the spot put me in any kind of army situation, and put someone with equal training, but has not played video... i would with hands down have a great advantage....



You have no experiential basis in military training on which to support that claim. I can identify no point in my 30+ years of experience where someone stood out from their peers to the extent that investigation was required to identify the mysterious factor of video-gaining as their claim to fame.  You may believe that video gaming has given you some special edge, but that alone does not necessarily make it true; so by all means join the army and prove it.

To put this is a wider perspective, can you identify and provide links to any recruiting/hiring programs, civilian or military, that place sole or primary emphasis on video gaming experience for qualifying experience because of those alleged benefits (oh, and game testing is not a suitable answer).


----------



## aesop081 (11 Jul 2010)

Splex said:
			
		

> Ok, guys... You are jumping way off topic and not keeping to my point, i understand that the army has or will never use it... I am argueing that video games do give you valuable skills.... example, if you where to right now on the spot put me in any kind of army situation, and put someone with equal training, but has not played video... i would with hands down have a great advantage....



 :rofl:

Listen junior.......

I played alot of video games as a kid. The first time someone opened up on me with a bunch of AKs, i had to ask my section commander what the noise was.

Now go get your head examined, you're delerious.


----------



## darkskye (11 Jul 2010)

Grammar police?

We must be dealing with a child.


----------



## Splex (11 Jul 2010)

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> You have no experiential basis in military training on which to support that claim. I can identify no point in my 30+ years of experience where someone stood out from their peers to the extent that investigation was required to identify the mysterious factor of video-gaining as their claim to fame.  You may believe that video gaming has given you some special edge, but that alone does not necessarily make it true; so by all means join the army and prove it.
> 
> To put this is a wider perspective, can you identify and provide links to any recruiting/hiring programs, civilian or military, that place sole or primary emphasis on video gaming experience for qualifying experience because of those alleged benefits (oh, and game testing is not a suitable answer).




I think you are missing my point here, my point is very simple, video games provide you with extra skills that someone who dosent play video games dose not have, not saying they cannot learn these skills with millitary training.... 

This is a really silly arguement, your first sentance says "you have no experiance in millitary training" well, you have no experiance with video games.... i dont see how i can prove this point to you because there is no way to really, unless you have an open mind.


----------



## Splex (11 Jul 2010)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> :rofl:
> 
> Listen junior.......
> 
> ...



Listen pops, video games have changed alot since pong


----------



## aesop081 (11 Jul 2010)

Splex said:
			
		

> Listen pops, video games have changed alot since pong



They sure have, i love my PS3.


----------



## Michael OLeary (11 Jul 2010)

Splex said:
			
		

> I think you are missing my point here, my point is very simple, video games provide you with extra skills that someone who dosent play video games dose not have, not saying they cannot learn these skills with millitary training....
> 
> This is a really silly arguement, your first sentance says "you have no experiance in millitary training" well, you have no experiance with video games.... i dont see how i can prove this point to you because there is no way to really, unless you have an open mind.



Stop now.  You started this silly tangent by asking if they made a difference and then refused to accept the direct answers from members with a wide variety of experience in the CF.  I have a very open mind, but it doesn't roll over and simply accept unfounded claims.  So go ahead, visit the CFRC, and build your career on your mad skillz. Join the army and prove that your superpowers imparted by video gaming will make you a special soldier.


----------



## Splex (12 Jul 2010)

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> Stop now.  You started this silly tangent by asking if they made a difference and then refused to accept the direct answers from members with a wide variety of experience in the CF.  I have a very open mind, but it doesn't roll over and simply accept unfounded claims.  So go ahead, visit the CFRC, and build your career on your mad skillz. Join the army and prove that your superpowers imparted by video gaming will make you a special soldier.



Correction, i asked if the army uses that as a advantage point in recruiting, because infact the us does... the answer was NO, i accepted it, if you have even been reading anything.... the arguement is that video games create skills that can be usefully later on in life... and no matter what you say, there are millions of people that disagree with you, and people i play online with... from the millitary at least 40+ people.


----------



## darkskye (12 Jul 2010)

Splex said:
			
		

> I think you are missing my point here, my point is very simple, video games provide you with extra skills that someone who dosent play video games dose not have, not saying they cannot learn these skills with millitary training....
> 
> This is a really silly arguement, your first sentance says "you have no experiance in millitary training" well, you have no experiance with video games.... i dont see how i can prove this point to you because there is no way to really, unless you have an open mind.



Really? What skills?

I was a professional online gamer and *none* of the 'skills' I have acquired playing videos games will help me in my military career. I can't believe you would think for even a second being able to beat a bot or someone else on a video game would help assist you in the military.

I think you need to give your head a shake.


----------



## TruckerJeff (12 Jul 2010)

As for your question about the test, I'm 6'1 270 lbs and have arthritis in one knee and passed my CF Express test last year no problems....

I should add that I spend 1-2 hrs at the gym 5-7 times a week.  Nothing is free in life, although the test might seem easy for other people, bug guys like us need to work harder for it.

Join a gym, start lifting some weights and doing 30-45 mins of cardio a day and the test wont be a problem.

I don't advise runninf right away if you'r not used to it, get on the bike or the cross trainer.

Good luck!
turn off the x-box and hit the gym ir you're really serious about joining the CF, the bullets are real here, no cheats, no second chances....


----------



## darkskye (12 Jul 2010)

Splex said:
			
		

> Correction, i asked if the army uses that as a advantage point in recruiting, because infact the us does... the answer was NO, i accepted it, if you have even been reading anything.... the arguement is that video games create skills that can be usefully later on in life... and no matter what you say, there are millions of people that disagree with you, and people i play online with... from the millitary at least 40+ people.



You live in Canada, stop comparing the recruiting process to the United States.


----------



## Michael OLeary (12 Jul 2010)

Your question was about what advantage it would give you in the recruiting process.  You got that answer and didn't like it.  Whatever else you think it does for you doesn't mean crap when the subject is JOINING THE ARMY.  Stop trying to justify your point of view by changing the terms of reference.

If your video games skills are so special, find someone who will hire you because of your imaginary kill ratio, and stop trying to bullshit us into thinking they will make you a special recruit.


----------



## aesop081 (12 Jul 2010)

Splex said:
			
		

> This is a really silly arguement, your first sentance says "you have no experiance in millitary training" well, you have no experiance with video games....



Oh i have played CoD 3, CoD 4, CoD W@W, MW2, Bad Company 2, Resistance and resistance 2, Kill zone 2.........thats just the ones i own.

So now that i have experience in both....what was your point again ?


----------



## Splex (12 Jul 2010)

rezz said:
			
		

> Really? What skills?
> 
> I was a professional online gamer and *none* of the 'skills' I have acquired playing videos games will help me in my military career. I can't believe you would think for even a second being able to beat a bot or someone else on a video game would help assist you in the military.
> 
> I think you need to give your head a shake.




Team work, hand-eye cord,Patients,knowing how to react in situations,knowing to keep cailm,knowlage of guns,equitment... and if you read upahead the others i have listed


----------



## the 48th regulator (12 Jul 2010)

This one is locked.

I want to do a Super Applicant finish to this, to get some chuckles...but, I just .......dunno...it feels that none is required...Over 6 oot, at 300 lbs, plays alotta games....

I shall retire to bedlham...goodnight.

dileas

tess

milnet.ca staff


----------



## Fishbone Jones (12 Jul 2010)

Milnet Fun Police.

This train wreck stops here.

Splex,

DO NOT try starting this again. Or anything else even remotely absurd.

Milnet.ca Staff


----------

